# It's been called surfing by several



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I was very excited to get out and see what the Jesnew could do.  I loaded her up with reasonable weight in the front to simulate real conditions (65lb optima battery, lifejackets, throw cushion, tackle bag) and used a 3gal fuel tank in the back.  Then I set my mark for the testing grounds of Lk. Conway.  

I pulled up just in time to see a jet-skier having trouble with his ride.  He called it a day and all his cronies followed him.  That made it nice, as I was the only boat out in the water for quite some time.  The wind was blowing 5-7mph making a little chop on the water.  Water was chilly but clear as usual.  

In some of the pictures you will notice that my right hand is down by my thigh.  My jack plate switch is mounted under the drip edge on the starboard side.  It allows me to use one arm to steer and the other to run the jack plate, and the switch is protected from accidental engagement or direct blows from “stuff.”  

She reached a max speed of 24.2 mph and as you can see, I can stand and steer in her with ease.  


































I was having a great time playing around Dale’s boat.  Man does she corner on a dime.  I can crank it hard one way and reach down on the inside edge and touch the water with my hand.   I never took water in the boat, and I was never sprayed or misted.  Hi and dry.  It was a site to see all that water get forced down and away from the boat.  I played around for about an hour.  


























After that workout, she needs a rest.   










I almost forgot….for those of you who have been paying attention, I wanted this boat for the NMZ.  So I leave the engine at the house and replace with a different power supply…self-power


























I have video, but I will have to edit it.  I’ll work on it and post when I get a chance.  Stay tuned


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

i miss lake conway its such a nice place good report


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

Sweet boat!!  Good Luck with her.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Awesome boat! I love everything about it


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks really great!  Can't wait to see the video...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Once again, that thing looks great! What size is the hull?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

My man, you have created a fishing machine. Very impressive indeed.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

That's the best refab I have seen.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

This gets my vote for "Cinderella remake of the year" 

Awesome job, you've obviously got a talent for this stuff. Don't let this be your last one.

-T


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> Once again, that thing looks great! What size is the hull?


If I remember correctly, I want to say the length of the original boat was 15'1" now it is 15'6."  

Thanks everyone else for checking her out.  I am currently designing her name tag.  

Unfortunately,  I am a rookie when it comes to editing video, so be patient.  I have been putting in very long days at the office, so the fishing stories are slim-pickins.  How ever, I did manage to land my first cobia last weekend and almost pulled in my first triple-tail, but he spit a circle hook after a good fight.  The cobia measured in at 42lbs.  

Be safe out there.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

The video is in

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1205401842


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

surely a true contender for the garage mod catagory at this years rally.

That top deck on a high sider is very good looking.

AC


----------

